# Edible Sharks?



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

What sharks do you consider keeping for table fare and in what order? I would like to target some sharks over the Spring and Summer.
GOOD TIMES


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blacktip is good eating. The best I ever had was some steaks off a hammerhead my buddy caught offshore.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

get a good knife sharpener


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Blacktip steak marinated in Italian dressing and grilled over mesquite coals is pretty darn good. Mako is supposed to be really good but have never had the opportunity to try it. Don't care much for Bull shark but have some friends who eat it.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*sharks*

Mako,blacktip..its all in the prep. get out all the blood and you can make it taste like anything you want.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Black tips are my favorite, but sandies are ok if you bleed them, as you klnow they release urine thru their skin, If you cut the tail off an allow them you bleed you will help with the strong flavor. Makos are great but I don't have the means to get to them.

My favorite way to cook is to cut into steaks and grill, baste with olive oil and top with fresh pico. Its hard to beat


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't forget about the whale sharks too! They're good eats but hard to get over the gunwale.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't cook red snapper at the same meal as shark. The shark is OK but everyone goes for the good stuff. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

none they all taste like shark .


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Only shark I will eat is a Mako as they have a bladder and P like we do. These other sharks mentioned all P threw there skin so if you like eating P'S go ahead and eat them. That is why they have a strong uric acid smell. I can think of a lot better fish to eat.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

good table-fare sharks?........

mako and black tip........ targeting black tip will give you a better success rate but there's alotta meat on a big mako

i haven't eaten any other sharks and don't care to try'em either


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

At the recomendation of the crew, kept and ate a large black-nosed shark caught on a party boat trip years ago. It was pretty good. I'm also thinking about targeting BT's this summer just to save some fuel and make some easy trips.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

get the guts and blood out of them quickly. pack the abdominal core with ice and chill the carcass quickly. You will have some fine table fare . All my experience has been with sand sharks and blacktips. Had mako in restaraunts and it was very good.

If you are not going to do what I reccomend above , turn the beast loose as it will taste terrible


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

mako, blacktips are yummy...

if you are going to keep one, have these things ready to rock and roll.

good sharp knife
sharpener
cooler big enough for the meat
ICE!!!!!!!!!!!

trick to sharks is getting them bled out quickly, you can do this by cutting their tail almost completely off, let that bleed, you can do the same with the head too, hang over tailgate or what not to bleed.

from there, gut quickly, remove skin quickly and get the slab of meat on ice after rinse.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Mako only. If you are going to eat anything else follow the steps listed previosly ASAP.


----------

